# Lighting for a 55 gallon



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have one AI Prime that I really like but I would need 2 plus 2 mounting brackets that gets to be expensive.

I have been looking at the Current USA Satellite Plus PRO LED Light and the Fluval Planted 3.0. Pro.
Sort of leaning to the Current.

What is the general feedback on the Current USA Satellite Plus PRO LED and the Fluval Planted 3.0. Pro.?

I have been reading the post "What light should I get?" good info there, but looking for more feedback.

From what I have been reading about the Current USA and the Fluval Planted they both seem to be dimmable, and the color temp. can be adjusted just like the AI Prime.

Current USA Satellite Plus PRO LED
The 36" is 50 watts.
The 48" is 65 wats.
The 55 gallon tank is 48" long and 20" tall, I am leaning towards the 48"

Fluval Planted 3.0. Pro I had trouble finding any info.
The 36" is 46 watts
The 48 is 59 watts


I would like to have the ability to grow a short carpet plant. 
Medium light minimally at the bottom of the 20" tall tank.

My AI Prime is 55 watts, and I have it on a 24" tall tank, and is plenty bright. But the led cluster is the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably grass is greener syndrome but I feel that my current sat plus pros are a little lacking in the color department at full blast/high light mode. That is, there are not enough rgb leds vs white ones for good color rendition at "midday light" mode. Running 2x24s over a 20G H with dimensions of 24x12x16h. I dont think the ai prime has this problem and probably is the reason it's an order more expensive. The currents are also only ramp 15mins up and ramp 15 mins down on the stock controller. Also cant get moonlight if you want the lights to go completely off in the light cycle. You wont get the programmability of the fluval or the ai prime here unless you make a DIY controller. So you cant have a 40 min sunrise/sunset or a 6 hr lighting period with a 1 hour midday burst. 

The currents are also not too current. I believe they were released both before the ai prime and fluval 3.0 and is probably why the missing features above is the case. They also haven't released an improved version of this light since then nor do they seem to care to. They must have realized that theres no money in planted tanks and all their new offerings are marine oriented. 

As such, on a good day, you could probably find factory refurbished sat plus pros on currents own Ebay store for a fraction of the stock price. I suppose this is an advantage. Their customer support on that ebay store is great too to my experience about couple years back. 

The slim form factor of the current and fluval lights are also something to consider vs the ai prime when looking at the overall aesthetics of the whole tank system. They rest unobtrusively on top of the tank but is also a detriment when it comes to time to working in the tank. Then they're just in the way. I have to shut off one and stack on top of the other to get enough access. I'm not championing one look over the other but just wanting to point it out. 

Because both are narrow strips you may need two to get proper front to back coverage spread. And having the extra one makes it that much easier for the high light demanding red plants. 

If appearances are not a consideration, then consider the sbreeflights. I've been contemplating them for a power and color rendition boost. I just can't bring myself to overcome their "industrial" look yet but at the length of a 55, u probably need 2 as well. 

As with any high lighting, I recommend with reservation as if you're not ready for that stage of lighting, you'd only bring on algae! So be vigilant and don't be hesitant use that programming ability to dim them!


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe I will pickup an AI Prime, and use an older 55 watt compact on the other side of the tank for a while until I get get another AI.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S6CTR1V/ref=twister_B07SJ8YWY5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

How about 2 of these??
chart.. 









Note the PAR rating for it isn't included.. but should be close.. Sort of why I suggest 2..


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S6CTR1V/ref=twister_B07SJ8YWY5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> How about 2 of these??
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

From a personal standpoint.. I really like the look of 660nm red as opposed to "plain red" which always looks orange-y to me..
7000K/660nm combo is one of the punchiest combos in my mind..


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

I ordered the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CRV.

I will see how one works, I have a lux meter, going to take some readings and see what levels are at the bottom.
I want to grow some sort of short carpet plant in front of a piece of driftwood.


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

I took some lux readings from the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CRV, 
the highest factory setting was 3pm at 1450 lux divided buy 70 = 20.7 PAR at the bottom of a 55 gallon full of watter.

I think 70 is what you are supposed to divide lux buy.

Something that is probably effecting the lighting is,,,

I do have a large piece of driftwood in the tank, and the water is slightly stained from the tannins.
I will test again once the water clears up.


----------



## FlatfishTanker (Sep 17, 2019)

I just read that the finnex 24/7 can't be dimmed while using 24 hr program mode. Is this true?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

FlatfishTanker said:


> I just read that the finnex 24/7 can't be dimmed while using 24 hr program mode. Is this true?


Old style can't ..new style can..AFAICT


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

opps wrong place..


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

You can adjust the red, blue, white, and green percentage separately through the daytime cycle, you can have moonlight at night also. 
You can save a few different color settings.

I have everything at 90% except the green is at 80%
I think you change the percentage buy 10% per button push.

Still trying to figure out if it stored it, I think it did but the led looked different yesterday, maybe. 
A smartphone app like what the AI Prime has would be nice.


----------



## NewtoAquatics (Oct 11, 2019)

Go with lominie asta 120 and do a comparison between each light. The finnex isnt worth it honestly.And if that's true about dividing lux by 70 to get par that means just alone that my asta 20 has 143 par with a lux at 10079. The 120 asta has 49k lux which is around 700 par.


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S6CTR1V/ref=twister_B07SJ8YWY5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> How about 2 of these??


Yep, I probably need another.
Might order another one next month.


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

ipkiss said:


> Probably grass is greener syndrome but I feel that my current sat plus pros are a little lacking in the color department at full blast/high light mode. That is, there are not enough rgb leds vs white ones for good color rendition at "midday light" mode. Running 2x24s over a 20G H with dimensions of 24x12x16h. I dont think the ai prime has this problem and probably is the reason it's an order more expensive. The currents are also only ramp 15mins up and ramp 15 mins down on the stock controller. Also cant get moonlight if you want the lights to go completely off in the light cycle. You wont get the programmability of the fluval or the ai prime here unless you make a DIY controller. So you cant have a 40 min sunrise/sunset or a 6 hr lighting period with a 1 hour midday burst.
> 
> The currents are also not too current. I believe they were released both before the ai prime and fluval 3.0 and is probably why the missing features above is the case. They also haven't released an improved version of this light since then nor do they seem to care to. They must have realized that theres no money in planted tanks and all their new offerings are marine oriented.
> 
> ...


The new model in 2019 has the 660 red spectrum. Two different model numbers and update from Current. Not sure if you have an older model. This thread is exactly what I’m debating about the Fluval 3.0 or the new model of the Satellite+ pro. Hard to find much on the newer model though:


----------

